# Down pipe & Cat delete with out tune.



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

No, a tune is necessary for the catless downpipe to take advantage of the gains and to keep a CEL off.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Sooo, what gen do you own? I saw your other post and am confused about the comments.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-g...-down-pipe-test-pipe-no-tune.html#post3065761


----------



## McFly420 (Jan 16, 2018)

First Gen. Sorry about double post just wanted it to be in the right sub forum.

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Thread moved to Gen 1 Powertrain.


----------



## McFly420 (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks but wasn't sure if first gen was the same throttling as second gen. 

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------

